# 2 young, black GSD females in Raleigh, NC



## vertigo (Feb 10, 2002)

A good friend of mine needs to find new homes for her two young, black GSD females. We feel it would be best if they found separate homes. My contact information is listed below. Each dog's information is listed below and includes a link to a Photobucket account with more pictures.

"Jetta"
Sex: Female
Age: approx 3.5 yrs
Location: Raleigh, NC
Bio: Jetta and her sister, Kaya, were rescued together back in 2005. Sadly, one of their owners passed away and his widow is unable to care for them. Jetta has been well loved and is up-to-date on all shots. Vet records are available upon request. Jetta is an energetic, young GSD with a lot of potential. She has not had much formal training and has had very little socialization. As Ceasar Millan would say, she needs to be taught rules, boundaries, and limitations but she’s a pleaser and a willing learner so this shouldn’t be too difficult. Jetta is bold, but takes correction well. Her behavior around children and other dogs is unknown at this time. Jetta has been raised with indoor cats and lives around horses but her interaction with them needs to be supervised. With a little patience and the right loving family, Jetta could make a wonderful forever dog!










More photos of Jetta can be seen here: http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm79/cccwe/jetta/ 

For any questions or more information about Jetta, please contact Kimberly Burge at gsdadoptions at gmail dot com

"Kaya"
Sex: Female
Age: approx 3.5 yrs
Location: Raleigh, NC
Bio: Kaya and her sister, Jetta, were rescued together back in 2005. Sadly, one of their owners passed away and his widow is unable to care for them. Kaya has been well loved and is up-to-date on all shots. Vet records are available upon request. Kaya is a little shy and submissive but she is full of energy and her personality appears to be gentle. She would probably be happiest in a home as an only dog or with other well behaved dogs that can help build up her confidence. She has not had much formal training and has had very little socialization so she is a GSD ready for a new challenge. Her behavior around children and other dogs is unknown at this time. Kaya has been raised with indoor cats and lives around horses but her interaction with them needs to be supervised. Kaya can blossom with the right loving family with a little patience.









Photos of the Kaya can be seen here: http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm79/cccwe/Kaya/ 

For any questions or more information about Kaya, please contact Kimberly Burge at gsdadoptions at gmail dot com


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yowza! They are gorgeous!


----------



## vertigo (Feb 10, 2002)

I have to admit that I was doing the dog wrangling and ear-pricking distractions while my husband took the great pictures of these beautiful girls. Their owner that passed away was a very dear friend for many years so it would mean a lot to me to find them really great homes.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Both are absolutely gorgeous black beauties. Bump!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are a few people looking for older dogs on the breeders sction - maybe some PMs to them to check this out???


Lee


----------



## vertigo (Feb 10, 2002)

I've gotten very little interest in these beautiful girls but I'm still hopeful. I have them listed on Petfinder, our local GSD rescue's web site, & my local vet's office. 

Lee - which breeders section are you referring to? I looked around for people interested in adult dogs and didn't see any but I'd certainly be willing to PM them if I could find the forum.

Thanks again,

Kim


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

ohhhh Brigiette... did you happen to take a peek on this thread??


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Danni no I had not seen it, but they are very pretty girls.

All I can say is OMG!!!! Can't believe they are not been snatched up yet..

I'm in love....


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW! 

I hope they find nice homes.


----------



## vertigo (Feb 10, 2002)

<span style="color: #FF0000"> UPDATE 2/1/09: Jetta is currently on trial at a great new home. YEAH!</span>

Kaya is still available for adoption! I walked her a short distance on a leash (new concept for her!) and she took right to walking by my side with a prong collar and a loose leash. She was a bit overwhelmed with her sister leaving so I was pleasantly surprised by how well she did.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

fingers crossed for Jetta:
Kaya sounds as she will be a great girl for someone.
She is very pretty.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------

